# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Atari 2600 Programming Tutorial 4 - Asymmetric Graphics! (Demo Included)

## Jacob Roman

Welcome to another addition of my ultimate Atari 2600 programming tutorial! Now I'm going to teach you how to have full control of the Playfield registers PF0, PF1, and PF2 to produce exciting graphics!

Believe it or not, after the first write to the registers, you can write it again to affect the mirrored / non-mirrored side. For example, you can do this:



```
    lda #%00010000         ; PF0 is mirrored <--- direction, low 4 bits ignored
    sta PF0
    lda #0
    sta PF1
    sta PF2
   
    lda #%00000000         ; The 2nd write affects the right side
    sta PF0

    ;PF1 and PF2 still remain 0
```

Which was the answer to the exercise from my previous tutorial! To produce real graphics though, you don't have to manually code everything. But you can have a byte data table instead which consists of 8 bit values, times 192 times per playfield section, which consist of 6 sections. Or if you are cleaver, you can produce a small graphic using data tables and move it's x and y positions which is easier said than done due to the fact the playfield sections are limited in size. But what if I told you theres a better way? There's a program that helps called fsb.exe, aka Fullscreen Bitmap Tool. You create either a 40x192 size bitmap or png file, drag it in the exe, and it spits an the data table in an asm file which you can include in yours by typing include "your_image_name.asm". But *DO NOT* include it on top where the other includes are or it wont work. Instead put the include part just before you are changing the ORG to $FFFA with the include indented of course.



```
;------------------------------------------------------------------------------
	include "galaga.asm"
	
	ORG $FFFA
	
InterruptVectors
	.word Reset          ; NMI
	.word Reset          ; RESET
	.word Reset          ; IRQ

END
```


The image can't just be any image. Just something over a black background to produce a shape. Such as a tree, or a ship, or a smiley face, even words. On top of that, the image will have to be upside down in order to appear right side up on the Atari 2600. Don't ask why, it's how FSB works.

I also don't like the labels fsb.exe put. They made File path labels. I'm pretty sure theres a batch command to remove them but instead, remove the paths manually, including the entire path on the top of the file, and just leave the strips. So instead of this:



```
C:\Jacob's Stuff\Source Code\DASM\bin\DOS\galaga

C:\Jacob's Stuff\Source Code\DASM\bin\DOS\galaga_STRIP_0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
...
```

You would do this:



```
galaga_STRIP_0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 ...
```

You see the difference between the 2 tables now? Now that you have that set, use this code with your image name replacing galaga of course lol. They don't always have to be the same playfield color. You can actually change the color anywhere you wish while it enters the next scanline! You just have to know where you want to. So heres the code to do really cool asymmetrical playfields:

*asymmetrical.asm*


```
	processor 6502

	include "vcs.h"
	include "macro.h"
	
BLUE         = $9A
	
;------------------------------------------------------------------------------
	SEG
	ORG $F000
	
Reset
; Clear RAM and all TIA registers
	ldx #0 
	lda #0 
Clear           
	sta 0,x 
	inx 
	bne Clear
;------------------------------------------------
; Once-only initialization. . .
	lda #BLUE
	sta COLUBK             ; set the background color
	
	lda #$45
	sta COLUPF
	
	;lda #%00000001
	;sta CTRLPF
	
;------------------------------------------------

StartOfFrame
; Start of new frame
; Start of vertical blank processing
	lda #0
	sta VBLANK
	lda #2
	sta VSYNC
	sta WSYNC
	sta WSYNC
	sta WSYNC               ; 3 scanlines of VSYNC signal
	lda #0
	sta VSYNC
;------------------------------------------------
; 37 scanlines of vertical blank. . .
	ldx #0
VerticalBlank   
	sta WSYNC
	inx
	cpx #37
	bne VerticalBlank
;------------------------------------------------
; Do 192 scanlines of color-changing (our picture)
    ldx #0   ; this counts our scanline number
;--------------------------------------------------------------------------

ALine
    lda galaga_STRIP_0,x
	sta PF0
	lda galaga_STRIP_1,x
	sta PF1
	lda galaga_STRIP_2,x
	sta PF2
	lda galaga_STRIP_3,x
	sta PF0
	lda galaga_STRIP_4,x
	sta PF1
	lda galaga_STRIP_5,x
	sta PF2
	
    sta WSYNC
    inx
	cpx #192
    bne ALine
;--------------------------------------------------------------------------
; CLEAR THE PLAYFIELD REGISTERS
	lda #0
	sta PF0
	sta PF1
	sta PF2
;------------------------------------------------
    lda #%01000010
    sta VBLANK          ; end of screen - enter blanking      
;------------------------------------------------
; 30 scanlines of overscan. . .
	ldx #0
Overscan        
	sta WSYNC
	inx
	cpx #30
	bne Overscan
	jmp StartOfFrame
;------------------------------------------------------------------------------
	include "galaga.asm"
	
	ORG $FFFA
	
InterruptVectors
	.word Reset          ; NMI
	.word Reset          ; RESET
	.word Reset          ; IRQ

END
```

*galaga.asm* (produced by fsb.exe from this image )
_See next post below_

When you are finished, change the code in the Compile.bat to this and save it:



```
@echo off
dasm asymmetric.asm -lkernel.txt -f3 -v5 -oasymmetric.bin
```

Be sure its all in the same folder as DASM.exe. Compile the code to asymmetric.bin, and run it in through the Stella Atari 2600 emulator. You should now see this:



Much better than just a red border isn't it  :big yellow: 
_Ignor the red line on the bottom left, was messing around with the last value earlier which is not in this tutorial._

*Exercise:* Play around with other things you can have on the play field. Or mess around with the values in the data table to see what happens.

In the next tutorial, I'm going to teach you how to put in real music!!! Happy coding  :Smilie:

----------


## Jacob Roman

*galaga.asm* (produced by fsb.exe from this image )


```
galaga_STRIP_0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
galaga_STRIP_1
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
galaga_STRIP_2
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 192
 .byte 224
 .byte 224
 .byte 240
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 56
 .byte 56
 .byte 184
 .byte 184
 .byte 184
 .byte 184
 .byte 48
 .byte 112
 .byte 112
 .byte 240
 .byte 224
 .byte 192
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 192
 .byte 192
 .byte 224
 .byte 224
 .byte 224
 .byte 224
 .byte 224
 .byte 240
 .byte 240
 .byte 176
 .byte 240
 .byte 240
 .byte 240
 .byte 56
 .byte 56
 .byte 56
 .byte 24
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 112
 .byte 112
 .byte 112
 .byte 112
 .byte 112
 .byte 112
 .byte 112
 .byte 112
 .byte 112
 .byte 112
 .byte 112
 .byte 112
 .byte 112
 .byte 240
 .byte 240
 .byte 240
 .byte 240
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 192
 .byte 224
 .byte 224
 .byte 224
 .byte 224
 .byte 224
 .byte 240
 .byte 240
 .byte 176
 .byte 240
 .byte 240
 .byte 240
 .byte 248
 .byte 56
 .byte 56
 .byte 24
 .byte 24
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 192
 .byte 224
 .byte 240
 .byte 112
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 56
 .byte 56
 .byte 184
 .byte 184
 .byte 184
 .byte 56
 .byte 48
 .byte 112
 .byte 240
 .byte 224
 .byte 224
 .byte 128
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 192
 .byte 224
 .byte 224
 .byte 224
 .byte 224
 .byte 224
 .byte 224
 .byte 240
 .byte 176
 .byte 240
 .byte 240
 .byte 240
 .byte 240
 .byte 56
 .byte 56
 .byte 56
 .byte 24
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
galaga_STRIP_3
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 16
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 16
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 16
 .byte 16
 .byte 16
 .byte 16
 .byte 16
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 112
 .byte 112
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 16
 .byte 16
 .byte 16
 .byte 16
 .byte 16
 .byte 16
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 112
 .byte 112
 .byte 112
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 16
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 16
 .byte 16
 .byte 16
 .byte 16
 .byte 16
 .byte 16
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 48
 .byte 112
 .byte 112
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
galaga_STRIP_4
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
galaga_STRIP_5
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
 .byte 0
;end
```

----------

